# Light Bar from Ceiling Truss



## Mistermon (Oct 11, 2012)

I need some professional rigging help. In my auditorium, we have a less than desirable FOH position...it's directly over the edge of the stage, with thrusts that extend beyond it. Impossible to do proper lighting. The architecture prohibits another FOH position recessed, like the first one, so we came up with a solution that will mount either 1 1/2" pipe or an actual truss near the ceiling, and allow instruments to be hung on them. 

My question: How do I (safely) attach the pipe/truss to the existing ceiling support beam?(they are MASSIVE trusses that can easily handle an additional 1000 pounds- I've been told by a professional sound installation company)

Between the beam and where the pipe/truss will be is a sound absorbent ceiling material that's about 2 inches below the truss- cutting or drilling through that will be no problem. The pipe will have to be pretty solid as we plan to hang movers on it.

Thanks for the advice,
Rob


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 11, 2012)

then you will need to contact a professional rigger, unfortunately we can't suggest anything over the internet. None of us know the situation and anyone willing to give the kind of advice you are looking for could be easily named in a lawsuit.


----------



## Les (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think you need an actual entertainment rigger for this, but--

I would see if your school is willing to call in their general contractor, rather than you having to call in your own person or DIY. A structural engineer would be needed as well (especially since you're hanging moving lights), but again your school may have someone they work with already. All-in-all it will probably be a simple install that will employ pretty standard construction methods. But as DuckJordan said, it's all about the liability. Plus, when getting it done through the proper channels there is someone to sign off on the project and possibly even append the school's blueprints. Be sure to think about running power as well. You'll need constant power for the movers, which will take gang boxes (extension cords can't be run through the ceiling) and dimmer circuits if applicable.


----------



## Mistermon (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice... I should clarify. The work will be done by our professional staff (not me). We do have an engineer we consult with. This was never intended to be DIY- As far as power and DMX, there is a staff electrician with whom I've already spoken. We're holding off his plans until we finalize the rigging.


----------



## Les (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Most new installs I see like this are 1.5" pipe suspended below the ceiling grid using 1" pipe welded perpendicular to the lighting pipe _|____|_. This, in turn, is probably welded to the roof truss, but I've never confirmed. You want it as solid as possible so as to not introduce swing from the movers. You also want to keep that pipe from rolling if you have something heavy and off-set.


----------

